# The Goat - Steep Assist



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Found this gem a while back.
For those who are working frequently above roofs, I would highly recommend considering "The Goat (Steep Assist)".
2" diameter aluminum. Very light. Convenient when you just need to get to the top of a steep roof without a lot of hassle. I bought one back in August, but now wish I had bought one sooner. (Buy the duffel bag version!).






The Goat Steep Assist | Versatile Step Roof Ladder


The official Goat Steep Assist online retailer. Shop the best selling roof climbing tool in the world today. Get gift certificates, compare products, and more.




www.thegoatsteepassist.com












(picture from www.thegoatsteepassist.com website)


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Whoah, that thing is deadly!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Whoah, that thing is deadly!


Deadly like a Goat.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Does look deadly, but not sure how I'd paint from that.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Does look deadly, but not sure how I'd paint from that.


The Chicken Ladder Light. 
Its good for a number of applications: if you just need to get up to the peak to set up something else, or are only painting a small area. One person can operate it.

*I often attach a rope to something like an antenna frame, and then harness in if needed.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Does look deadly, but not sure how I'd paint from that.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh man... If I had paint attached to my belt, I guarantee it would end up all over.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I recently had to do some siding work along a peak - not nearly that steep mind you, but also metal roof. Dirty, moldy, and slippery. I could have climbed up and down the "goat" on it, but there's no way I could have done the caulking and painting from that thing. I needed both hands. I ended up doing it with big foam pads for traction.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys are overthinking it.

My crew and I have all used The Goat, and it immediately became the preferred method to paint (small jobs) on a roof.

Big jobs: still prefer the Acro chicken ladder.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> You guys are overthinking it.
> 
> My crew and I have all used The Goat, and it immediately became the preferred method to paint (small jobs) on a roof.
> 
> Big jobs: still prefer the Acro chicken ladder.


You can say that if you want. I'd say that you're underthinking it by only thinking about "small jobs." If I didn't know any better I'd say you're doing surreptitious marketing for these products.

Rather than posting decontextualized marketing style pics, show me real pics of real workers slinging caulk guns and work pots on real jobs. Sure that looks good at a glance, but not while hauling and then slinging paint. Which hand is holding the pot? While which hand is laying the paint? And then the magical third hand is keeping you on the goat? And what's holding the caulk gun and water pot? And where is the painting in that marketing pic? All I see is brick and some guy going up a peak for no apparent reason. Just looking for a good view of the countryside? I see no painting to be done.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 words now for houses with roofs like that. No Thanks. Or Alternatively, do it yourself ***hole.🙃


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I have 2 words now for houses with roofs like that. No Thanks. Or Alternatively, do it yourself ***hole.🙃


Yeah. If I'm going to spend 90% of the job climbing into place, no thanks. Nobody wants to pay for the climbing, they only want to pay for that "tiny triangle of soffit being painted".

I recently lost a job doing a storefront sign, downtown, because the owner of the store didn't think I should have to rent a lift. He wanted it all done off an extension ladder.... I told him I didn't want to spend 15 hours trying to fix his sign off an extension ladder. No thanks. The job would have taken half the time off a lift. In the end, I told him I would charge the same, whether it was off a ladder or off a lift.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I have 2 words now for houses with roofs like that. No Thanks. Or Alternatively, do it yourself ***hole.🙃


The older I get the less I like doing the "high stuff", but truth be told - there is a lot of work out there that involves some work above the roofline.
I like The Goat because it's light, and easy to climb (easy to set-up too). How else do you get to the top of a steep roof.

There are a lot of dormers, even on otherwise simple houses.

Nothing to say that you can't charge a little extra for high-risk (while at the same time mitigating risk factors).


----------

